# Sweat that occurs before Bowel Movements. Need advice!



## Rcece (Oct 28, 2015)

I have searched long and hard on many different sites and have asked some Drs. I cant really get a clear answer. I noticed there have been some posts made about this topic on this site (yrs ago). I have reached out to some of those "posters" but have received no response. Here is my dilemma:

Every time I get the urge to have a bowel movement (not matter how big or small) I get some moisture or sweating in that area. I typically go once as soon as I wake (around 4:30-5:30am) and then another time around 7-8am (usually after I workout). My workouts are pretty strenuous which include about an hr of cardio and about 30 minutes of weight training. I will shower and then get ready for my day. The problem for me is the 3rd movement which will take place later in the morning or early afternoon. I begin to get sweating in that area. When the urge starts to come on I feel like I need to push out whatever is in my rectum so the sweating will stop. Sometimes I strain to squeeze out what little bit may be in there. If this happens then the sweating stops almost immediately. Its been so incredibly annoying. My goal for a while now has been to figure out what is actually causing the sweating. Is it the sphincter muscle begins to contract and that may be it? Is it something else? Its been so puzzling and cant find out what I can try to stop it.

Thanks for any advice!!!


----------

